# Do you have local Classical Radio?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And do you enjoy listening to it? Do they keep it interesting enough for you, or stick to the hits? I love hearing mine, they mix it up quite nicely.


----------



## 1846 (Sep 1, 2021)

Iowa has excellent public radio as well as public television. The public radio is devoted to classical music and news, as well as some jazz. Most of the local stations are owned by the three state universities. Unfortunately because of Sirius I don't listen to public radio as much as I should, but it's an excellent statewide network.

An interesting bit of KSUI trivia is that David Skorton, former president of the University of Iowa, was also a doctor as well as a jazz musician. He hosted a weekly jazz program on public radio during his tenure as president which was quite interesting and very well done. So yes, we have an excellent public radio network.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

We have two classical music stations, but one is a bit weak at times. The other is interesting. It used to be 24 hours a day classical but several years ago changed to Jazz after 7 pm. They never played just the hits and often would play obscure works by noted composers. Recently, they now play obscure composers and much more modern/contemporary music. None of the modern/contemporary works are too removed from CPT, but I hardly ever remember them playing anything modern that wasn't Shostakovich or Prokofiev (maybe some Stravinsky).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There is one classical radio station here in Albuquerque. Actually, I can't be sure; haven't listened to it in years. My perspective is that I'd much rather listen to music I select than the music that someone else is giving me.

What I do remember about the local station is that its primary programming was the big hits and Latino classical.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The NPR station in Nashville went to an essentially all-talk format a number of years ago. They may have a few hours of Classical programming but I quit listening long ago. With streaming, I create my own radio station by making folders of playlists and playing them randomly.



> I'd much rather listen to music I select than the music that someone else is giving me.


Bulldog sums up my thoughts on radio.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I have two available:
KBAQ is nearest but their playlist is awful. Only short works, one movement of works, way too much baroque and an obsession with trumpet concertos. Most of their music is from the 1700 to say 1900. Rarely do they venture into the 20th C, they never play spikier music. The second Viennese school composers are totally absent. No orchestra broadcasts. I do not support this station financially even though I know the wide of the general manager pretty well.

KUAT is further away, a bit harder to pull in someimes but vastly superior. They play full length works, have several major orchestra broadcasts, play music much more to my liking and music well into the 21st C. They are not afraid of atonal or more difficult music. The Wednesday evening relay of the nationwide show Fiesta! is a standout. I do support them with a monthly donation.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

mbhaub said:


> I have two available:
> KBAQ is nearest but their playlist is awful. Only short works, one movement of works, way too much baroque and an obsession with trumpet concertos. Most of their music is from the 1700 to say 1900. Rarely do they venture into the 20th C, they never play spikier music. The second Viennese school composers are totally absent. No orchestra broadcasts. I do not support this station financially even though I know the wide of the general manager pretty well.


A few years ago, KBAQ carried a nationally syndicated orchestra broadcast, whose name escapes me. They also had a night of live chamber music. They've since dropped both.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

We ave KUSC here in SoCal. It's from the college USC.
It is commercial free and has great programming.
Mainstream classical during the day. Jim Svejda's nightly show from 7-12 pst
plays a variety od music but not modern.
There's a show on Saturday night called "Modern Times" which plays modern classical.
It's a great station. I listen often.
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, but I rarely listen to radio.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I used to listen to radio a good bit when I was a teenager and some in my 20s, but for the past 15 or so years, it has been irrelevant in my life. There is a local college radio station here that plays classical music on Sunday nights I believe, but I don't ever listen as I'd rather listen to what I want and not what I'm being subjected to listen to.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

KHFM-Santa Fe. Terrible station. Mostly biggest hits, single movements of longer works, pops at noon (movie scores and band music), "15-minute oasis" at 2:00 pm. ("to help you relax and unwind"), etc. Dreadful DJs who know nothing but the script they are reading. I sometimes listen to it while driving when I get tired of public radio chatter.

At home I listen to WQXR (New York) and BBC Radio 3.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No, next question :angel:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

My local NPR station in East Lansing, Mich. (Michigan State University) is one of the most prosperous of any NPR station. Still its programming has declined in recent years though it produces (and runs) a lot of local programs from Michigan orchestras. 

I formerly listened to the NPR station in Ann Arbor (University of Michigan) but it changed its format years ago to talk -- way before classical music fell into decline. The commercial classical music station in Detroit went out of business decades ago. 

NPR is all we have left though I can occasionally hear the CBC from Canada. There is another batch of NPR stations that emanate from Central Michigan University an hour north of me. I can hear a couple of them if I choose.

I listened to NPR a great deal in the 1970s as a new classical music fan and often recorded programs and recordings on cassette to save myself the cost of purchasing them. The program guides were very helpful in those days and my local station had a popular call-in program Saturday nights where they would play recordings requested by listeners.

This has all been downgraded this century but the programming is still OK and I occasionally can still make acquaintance of a piece of music I didn't know (after 50 years) that I enjoy. They also still run the Met broadcasts Saturday afternoons.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SanAntone said:


> The NPR station in Nashville went to an essentially all-talk format a number of years ago.


That was sad. They had some interesting hosts who would spend time in the local libraries researching interesting stories about their playlists. They even had a Sunday night show called Classics by Request, where you could call in what you wanted to hear, and the host would manage to insert some cogent comments made up on the spot. (When I called in asking for Satie's Socrate, he got excited, because he had just finished a book on Satie).

The only classical station in the Nashville area that I know of is operating out of Western Kentucky University. I listen to it on Sunday nights when I need to shut my brain off to go to sleep.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

No. If we had it would be parochial like the rest of the "except for listeners in ..." broadcasts. I can't listen to the BBC or CFM. I just can't. I won't even can.

There was a good classical station in the "Naim's Choice" presets in my streamer but it appears to have gone, perhaps replaced by Naim Classical.

I've way too many records, CDs, SACDs, DVDs, Blurays and videos on Bitchute et al to get through as it is.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I am in AZ and have KBAQ as my local classical radio station. Do they play a lot of the old standards? Yes. However, I have not yet reached the point where I have heard all of the works and performers that they play in a day. Therefore, they still provide a nice mix of discovery and joy for me.

Looking at the playlist page, there has only been one trumpet concerto in the last 24 hours. The works programmed are complete more often than not, although you will get more shorter works during the workday and commute times. They are still meeting my needs, and they are head and shoulders above what the major country and classic rock stations are playing in terms of variety.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Chicago has WFMT. I used to listen to it when I drove to teach. But since I now walk to work, my listening is entirely at my desk or at night at home, from my large collection of digital files.


----------

